

Simple, seamless storage (up to 64GB) for your MacBook - davidbarker
http://theniftyminidrive.com

======
mcmillion
Have they fixed the quality issues with this? I backed the original run of
these on KickStarter, and while they were neat, two of the three I received
lasted less than a week. We were sent the newer versions, but they frequently
had to be removed and inserted to get OSX to see them.

~~~
cmsj
Yep. I was a backer too and received some early, crappy units. The latest
revision is really good :)

------
rawrmaan
Needing a tool to remove it is a major flaw. An SD card that only protrudes by
a few mm would be far more useful because you could remove it with your finger
nail.

------
Gys
Can anybody comment on the speed compared to the internal SSD HD of a Macbook
Air ?

~~~
cmsj
Much slower. The flash chips in a microSD card can only do a few tens of MB/s.

The are now full size sd cards that claim 250MB/s, but not micro ones.

------
whathappenedto
How is this different from a 64GB SD card?

~~~
gelstudios
This adapter does not stick out ~11mm

